# Most stable ROM for a non-tech-savy girlfriend?



## mattakafred (Oct 13, 2011)

​
*Most stable ROM for a non-tech-savy girlfriend tired of Stock?*

CM700.00%CM900.00%AOKP213.33%VXR213.33%BoostedICS00.00%MIUI (I doubt it, no offense MIUI, but feel free to surprise me.)640.00%Stock de-bloated16.67%Other (specify)213.33%Don't waste your time on girls. The internet has plenty of pictures to keep you busy.213.33%


----------



## mattakafred (Oct 13, 2011)

Girlfriend got tired of Stock .621, I offered to root and flashed the latest CM7 on her phone thinking it was decently stable. 99% of what she uses her phone for is Facebook, Instagram, web, SMS/MMS, and other general camera-related things. Little did I know the latest CM7 has some pretty frustrating camera issues, resulting in regular FCs, is CM9 much more stable or should I switch her to something more reminiscent of stock?

I haven't played with my DX much since I got my GNex, so I don't know what's changed over the past few months. She took the .621 update, so I don't know exactly what's compatible, so I'm counting on the RW community to help a brother out.

Thank you all, and happy flashing.


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

I would set her up on either vortex or liberty. Everything works great so she won't bother you about issues and they are both nice looking roms. Since she's on the latest 621 update and those 2 roms are blur based you'll need to install the patched versions of those roms made for 604/621, you'll find them here http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-roms/44928-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-those-621-604-a.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MongolPup (Dec 14, 2011)

What is it she's tired of?


----------



## lakingslayer (Jun 15, 2011)

I chose other. Liberty is pretty good and stable as is Apex ROM. Neither one is a 2nd init. ROM.


----------



## BuddhaDroidX (Oct 4, 2011)

I would go for the gusto and put her on Wizards latest Miui...its stable and she will love the customizations she can do with it so she wont get bored with it....also includes Wizards infamous Boot Menu so its safe...Im on 621 too and have had very few issues flashing most anything I ran before going to 621...just make sure she has a good solid nandroid of her stock rooted 621 and go for it. Just my opinion...Good Luck
Edit: Thats the Miui DefX 2012.5.12...Beans stuff is great too but I just have found Wizards Miui to be more stable from the get-go for me..again only my opinion and my experience

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Who voted AOKP? That obviously doesn't have the stability of a ROM like VXR, Liberty, or Apex


----------



## johnomaz (Jul 18, 2011)

I voted AOKP but after seeing what she does on her phone, I'd say to Rubix http://www.droidforu...rum/drod2169-x/ . I used it only back in the days of Gingerbread on the DX and it was VERY fast, stable and great battery. Blurry still has Motoblur on it and then Focused is as far from Blur as it can be. It hasn't been updated in ages but that doesn't mean it isn't good and still very usable.


----------



## bradg24 (Jul 11, 2011)

Miui! Wiz made that rom rock.. you can even make it look exactly like a iPhone, (if she is into that)..

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

For stability and stock looking go for VXR (Vortex Reloaded) by slothy. It has a few themes for it that she can try. This ROM along with Liberty will give her the best battery life as it is based off of Moto Blur (Like Stock) both of these ROMs are COMPLETELY BUG FREE. It includes Wizards Boot Menu which allows her to reflash her ROM or restore a nandroid if she ever bricks. (Probably wont happen). You don't need an SBF. If she wants to go the 2nd init Route which allows for more customizations probably the best Route is Wizard's MIUI. Its is the best most stable 2nd-init ROM out there. It competes with 1st-init Vortex and Liberty. Its that good. This ROM is cool cause it has its own Theme Manager. Way better the CM7 Theme manager. Also of course MIUI has a bootmenu because its made by Wizard the Creator of the boot menu. As far as the other Roms such as the ICS Roms go I wouldn't put her on any of them. As greatas they are, they just aren't for her as they are still buggy.

Also get her to Try out different launchers. That may keep her occupied while you find a good ROM for her

Here are ROMS Patched for .621: http://www.droidxforums.com/forum/gingerbread-roms/44928-roms-multi-rom-thread-blur-based-roms-those-621-604-a.html

Sent from my DROIDX using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007 (Sep 6, 2011)

Removed


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

Deadly_Hamsters said:


> For stability and stock looking go for VXR (Vortex Reloaded) by slothy. It has a few themes for it that she can try. This ROM along with Liberty will give her the best battery life as it is based off of Moto Blur (Like Stock) both of these ROMs are COMPLETELY BUG FREE. It includes Wizards Boot Menu which allows her to reflash her ROM or restore a nandroid if she ever bricks. (Probably wont happen). You don't need an SBF. If she wants to go the 2nd init Route which allows for more customizations probably the best Route is Wizard's MIUI. Its is the best most stable 2nd-init ROM out there. It competes with 1st-init Vortex and Liberty. Its that good. This ROM is cool cause it has its own Theme Manager. Way better the CM7 Theme manager. Also of course MIUI has a bootmenu because its made by Wizard the Creator of the boot menu. As far as the other Roms such as the ICS Roms go I wouldn't put her on any of them. As greatas they are, they just aren't for her as they are still buggy.
> 
> Also get her to Try out different launchers. That may keep her occupied while you find a good ROM for her
> 
> ...


More or less on the ball. I mean if you want something that I would call "stock-ish" I'd peep either Liberty 3 or VXR, out of those two VXR just because its seen the latest development and has extra stuff like the bootmenu. Even if she doesn't tweak with the bootmenu you can and get her battery life ramped up for her, and if she breaks something you can easily get in CWM as well to fix her up.

2nd-init - MIUI. Really, as DH has said and about everyone else. I put my MOTHER on MIUI - I wouldn't consider her tech-savvy, I mean she knows her way around her phone but she is lost when it comes to terminal, rooting, how to actually flash ROMs, VSELs, clocks, etc. etc. I just installed it for her, showed her the bootmenu and how to access Recovery, set her clocks and vsels for battery life, restored her apps/data with Titanium Backup, and made a nandroid in case she ever broke something with it all set up and the apps installed. But this is basic stuff she needed to be aware of as I live 6-8 hours from her so if she breaks something I can't instantly fix it. However, she was extremely happy with the ROM and remarked that it was much more intuitive to use than stock ever was (which I would agree with) and with all the nifty options it has to easily tweak/mod and convenience features like torch on homescreen etc she really liked it a ton.

Also, with that being said I installed it first sometime around October for her, well before it was at its current stable nature. I've incrementally upgraded her whenever I see her, and she has never once called me saying she broke something and needed it fixed. Its just that stable/good.


----------

